# Fire damaged items



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Might I suggest that anyone who is replacing items damaged by the fire that rather than simply chuck out the old item or tuck it away in a corner of the garage, they rather either leave it on the road or even better ask your neighbours if anyone close by can recycle it for themselves…….. For example, a double glazed window unit with the outside pane broken might be of no use to you but it’s a better window than no window for someone that has no windows left at all. 

Also, if you need relatively simple jobs done such as fences & posts replaced ask if anyone in your area has lost their income or business because of the fire & have them do it for you if you can. 

The Portuguese people have been immensely supportive to everyone in the affected communities & it’d be nice if we can return the kindness rather than simply pay a larger company to do these jobs if we can.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi TM

Great idea, 

I take you don't need sheep at the moment?

Krystyna


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Janina k said:


> Hi TM
> 
> Great idea,
> 
> ...


I really do need a couple of sheep or goats in the longer term but all my fencing & grass has burned so I need to wait at least until I can get fences fixed & grass regrown. 

I'd also dearly love to get some more Muscovy & Indian Runner ducks as well but the same problem applies & I also need to replace the duck houses as well as they burned along with everything else outside. 

Ah well........ At least we're alive so luckier than many in my village.


----------

